

WePay(YC08) partners with Google to scale payments infrastructure - scottefein12
http://blog.wepay.com/security-meet-scalability-wepay-moves-to-the-cloud/

======
veritas20
scottefein12, why Google and not AWS? It would be great to know what where the
factors considered when deciding.

~~~
scottefein12
Google's Public Cloud is built on the same 'Planet Scale' infrastructure that
their private cloud is set upon. That makes it almost impossible to imagine
the scale potential on a global infrastructure that we now have access to.

GCP also has their own dark fiber network links globally connecting their
infrastructure. So if you go between regions you never leave their encrypted
data links, never travel over the 'dirty internet'. GCP's API has come a long
way and is now incredibly easy to use. Major partners are now supporting their
infrastructure on the Google Cloud Platform just like AWS.

AWS would have worked for us, but we've tried both and decided to go in favor
of GCE.

